# Squeaking Front Suspension? We can Help | Solo Werks | 034Motorsport



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLVED - FRONT SUSPENSION NOISE - AKA "The Squeak"
VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46*

CC - Eos - Golf - GTI - Jetta - JSW - Passat - R32 - Rabbit - Tiguan

*Solo Werks in conjunction with 034Motorsport is pleased to announce the release of the MK5 / MK6 Density Line Upper Strut Mounts.

Solo Werks has been working with 034Motorsport to solve the front suspension squeak that many of you are experiencing on your aftermarket suspension equipped VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46 vehicles.*



*$49.95 each*
Free Shipping for a limited time only!!!! (continental USA only! - see cart for details)

Click Here to purchase directly from our website

Full details including video on this noise in the next post :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions.

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLVED - FRONT SUSPENSION NOISE
VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46*

*History*
Many of you will be aware of the long and colored history of VW/Audi’s top mounts/bushings, including the last version in the MK4 platform which was one of the more failure prone designs, and were most likely quite relieved when the new design was released.

The MK5/MK6 design is great in many ways in comparison to older versions, mainly due to fact that it takes the full weight of the vehicle onto the main body/strut tower surface upon which the bearing for the spring rotation sits, mounted to the shock tower of the vehicle. This eliminates past design failings of the inner cage of the rubber mount itself allowing the bearing to recede up and into the rubber rendering the bearing useless and creating coil bind as the shock/spring assembly rotates.

The only floating part of the design is attached to the shock absorber rod itself, which has only the force generated by the shock being applied to it, which is only a fraction of the weight of the vehicle on the bearing and the rest of the mount.

*Current Issue*
Customers have been reporting that during low speed movement of the suspension, such as:


Pulling out of a driveway
During slow driving on mildly rough surfaces


That a “medium to high pitched squeaking noise” is coming from the front suspension. Some report this only on one side, some both. Others have this only for the first few minutes of driving and then it disappears even over the same conditions as if something is "warming up". Others report it is a constant noise and does not dissipate.







*VW MK5 / MK6 Suspension Noise Video*

Click the image above to view the You Tube video that we had taken of a customer’s car with brand “R” coilovers with the original top mounts. 

The customer had reported that the drivers side only had made this noise immediately after installation of the coilovers. Passenger side has never made noise.

*Testing*
Solo Werks has brought in a few Solo Werks coilovers kits that had reported the noise and performed installations and tests on new vehicles with these kits as well as suspension systems from other manufacturers. We have been able to replicate the findings of our customers on all tested systems on the same vehicle, with various mounts used at various heights.

For testing we have acquired new and used versions of OEM VW and Aftermarket Reproduction mounts and bearings from various companies as well as mounts that reported noises and others that reported no noise.

After our extensive research into the problem and comparison of samples of mounts that have reported noises vs. mounts that reported no noise, we have been able to isolate the sound to the inner portion of the mount creating friction on the rubber portion of the mount.



VW OEM Brochure on the New Mount Design


















OEM mount split into its 3 core components
*
Mount Design*
The factory mount design is made up of 3 main components (Above 2 images)


Main Triangular steel impregnated rubber mount
 Upper Rod Mount Cup
 Lower Rod Mount/Bump stop Mount Cup


After dissection of a squeaking mount and a non-squeaking mount, it appears that there are two differences:



The durometer of the rubber mount
 The level of adhesion of the metal to the rubber during the assembly process (Figure 2 & 3)
.



















The mount that did not squeak was not only a harder rubber durometer, but was also still adhered to the rubber when cut apart, whereas the noisy mount fell apart as if it was never adhered at all.

During subsequent deconstructions, measurements and discussions with OEM mount manufacturers, it has been discovered that many of the mounts were manufactured with lower durometer rubber , and the process was never intended to have the center cups vulcanized to the rubber. The crimp and friction level coupled with the inner canal design was to hold the center cup assembly in place.

*Conclusion*
When the higher forces of a performance suspension damper are applied to the center cup of the factory mount, the cup is moving inside the rubber mount creating the noise.

OEM dampers do not apply the same forces to the mount, and therefore does not create the noise.

*Solution*
034Motorsport was approached by Solo Werks to produce a Density Line mount for this platform to provide relief to the MK5/MK6 owners that are suffering from this annoying situation and we are proud to announce the availability of this solution to the marketplace.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you to everyone who sent in questions and the overwhelming amount of orders:thumbup:*

It seems that the noise is more prevalent than we thought!

All orders that came in before noon pacific time today have been shipped, and tracking should be updated in the next hour!

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again for all the PM's and Emails on the new Mounts*

*Just a few points that I would like to put out there based on the questions we have been receiving:*

*1. These are factory replacement units - no modifications are needed. *
Simply remove your factory units
Separate the bearing/upper spring perch from the mount
Install the bearing/upper spring perch in the new mount
Install back on your suspension​
*Note - Make sure that you install the mounts with the arrow on the top of the mount pointing front to back. As the Factory VW image in the second post states - The mount is specially designed to allow for more movement back to front, and be more rigid in the Later Movement.

*2. Better Handling*
The increased rubber hardness of the new mount will allow the shock absorber a more positive attachment point - which will bring out the real tuning of your suspension, improving the performance of your suspension system!
*
3. Direct Factory Replacement*
As they are the same dimensions, they will not change the height of your vehicle

*4. Sold as a Pair*
We currently only offer them as a Pair of mounts - which is a vehicle set to do left and right. We do not recommend only using one as it would feel unbalanced, but contact us if you still wish to purchase a single.

*5. Compatible with Every Suspension*
As they are a factory replacement, they will work with ANY SUSPENSION SYSTEM that uses the factory mount/bearing including Factory Shocks and Springs.

*6. Factory Alignment*
There is no additional adjustment available for alignment.

*Thanks again to everyone who has ordered this week!

All orders have been shipped, and tracking numbers provided via email.

Have a great weekend and let us know if there is anything we can do for you.*

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Busy day of shipping at AMI!!!*

All mount orders from the weekend have been shipped, and tracking numbers are being entered into our system in the next hour.

We look forward to hearing your noise eliminating success stories once you get these installed :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!*

:laugh:

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*It is not wise to upset Darth Kitty 

One more day until the weekend!*

We are running a bit early today at the warehouse, so all orders that are in have been processed and are ready for UPS/FedEx pickup.

Don't forget that we can bundle in the Boeshield T-9 Anti Corrosion spray for your coilovers to any order to winter proof your setup!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend - Time for some Fun!*

Thanks to everyone who has sent in their questions and orders this week - All orders are filled and on their way to their new homes 

We will be visiting the SEMA show in Las Vegas for the majority of next week, but not to worry you orders will still be filled and we will try to post up some VW content and any interesting new products as we find it on the show floor.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer::beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a quick update from Solo Werks - the reviews have started coming in. This is directly from the Solo Werks website/webshop:

_*Product Reviews

VW MKVI Upper Strut Mount*

Posted by Flip on 3rd Nov 2012

I was enduring the noise of my new coilovers when I heard about these. I ordered on a Monday afternoon and they arrived Wednesday. The shop that installed them did not think they would solve the noise problem. I was optomistic. Now they have been on for over a hundred miles and the ride is smooth and quiet. The steering felt more responsive as well. I recommend 034 Density Strut Mounts to those whose suspension is squeaking when going over bumps and knocking when steering._

Let us know if you have any questions :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Day, another pallet of orders on the way out!*

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders for the Solo Werks / 034motorsport mount kits!

We continue to be amazed on how many of you have this noise, and the range of different suspension systems that are being run out there without any posted threads of noise complaints....

For those of you who had open orders, you should already have tracking numbers in your inbox (check your spam folder just in case).

Also, please take care that you install your new mounts with the arrow's on the top of the mount pointing front to rear - installing them incorrectly will result in increased wear on the mounts!

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Bump!*

Thanks again to everyone for their PM's and email questions on the Solo Werks / 034motorsport mounts!

Every day we are getting more and more calls from happy customers that their cars are now noise free! 

Post up your experience :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If you see this button over the weekend- PRESS IT!!!!*

Thanks again to every one who has placed an order with AMI!

All PM's, emails and orders have been answered / processed and replies / tracking numbers are already in your inbox's 

Have a great weekend and for those of you who have Monday off - Have a Great Long Weekend :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I think we found the Problem.... *

Thanks to everyone for their patience this week - our internet service apparently wants to break for Thanksgiving early LOL. We are now back with full facilities - not just iPads and phones  :banghead:

Not to worry though, all orders have been processed and shipped out with minimal delays, and we have finally caught up with all your PM's and emails.

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its Friday - Last one out has Guard duty *

After a long week of internet issues and non stop fun - TGIF!

All orders, PM's and emails have been processed and tracking numbers have been sent.

Have a great weekend, and feel free to send us a message if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
We hope everyone had a great weekend!*

Our staff is coming in a bit early this week to ensure we are ahead of the game with the upcoming USA Thanksgiving at the end of the week.

All orders have been processed and are on the dock awaiting UPS/FedEx pickup - tracking numbers should already be in your inbox. Let us know if you have any questions.

AMI will be closed for Thanksgiving on Thursday and Friday to give our staff a much deserved break.

As always we are here to answer your questions 9-5 Pacific time during the rest of the week - and after hours via PM or email.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So..Pick up any cool Gadgets on Black Friday *

We had quite a few questions over the long weekend about special Black Friday pricing - but who needs special One Day pricing when we already offer the lowest prices possible All Year Round :beer:

All orders that were received over the weekend were processed and shipped out on Monday and are well on their way to their new owners 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Question of the Day - LOL* 

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in their questions and of course orders! 

All shipping is done for the day and tracking information is being uploaded as I type this :thumbup: 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Bump!!! * 

*Have a great weekend everyone :beer:* 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Massive Amounts of Solo Werks Emails - No Problem, our staff are on it!* 

All orders placed over the weekend have been processed and are on the dock ready for UPS/FedEx to pickup this afternoon. 

Tracking numbers will follow later today. 

Remember, we accept all major Credit Cards as well as PayPal! 

Keep the requests & questions coming! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week Bump!* 

Another busy day at the warehouse - all orders have been processed and tracking is being uploaded right now. 

A recommendation for those of you in harsher climates - invest the extra $10 in a can of Boesheild T-9 spray for your coilovers - More info can be found on their website: Boesheild Online 










*Top Tip: It also makes adjusting the coilovers much easier as it lubricates the threads etc...., and then it leaves a protective coating after!* 

Available on all Solo Werks product pages on our website as an add on product - free shipping with your order of the coilover kit  

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just a bit of Robot Chicken Star Wars Crazy for a Thursday Bump * 

As always, all PM's, Emails and orders have been processed and have been replied & shipped :thumbup: 

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Better get Cheery before Vader gets all Force Chokie on us LOL*

Thanks again to everyone who has PM'd or emailed for more info!

All orders have been processed and shipped so far today, still a bit of time before FedEx & UPS pickup.

If we haven't already, we look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Bump!!!
*
Another busy day leading up to Xmas 

Thanks to everyone who has ordered so far this week - let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Because we all need a laugh Today*

Have a safe weekend people.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If It was cold enough to do this at the shop - it would already be done *

It was a crazy weekend at AMI!

Thank you to everyone who sent in their order through our website and via E-invoice over PayPal!

Our staff worked hard to get everyone's orders out by the shipping pickup deadline, including all the Rush Orders that were placed!

Everyone should have tracking in their inbox's already!

Let us know if you have any questions or if there is anything more we can do for you :thumbup:

Thanks again!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick Tuesday Bump!*

Just a quick bump while we finish shipping out the orders from the last 24 hours!

Tracking numbers are being uploaded in the next hour - let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week - Time for a Drink - Imperial Style*

I was going to make an end of the world joke, but with a Death Star ice cube I thought that might be making a joke for _*Alderaan*_ reasons. (LOL)

Thanks to everyone who has put their orders in this week! All PM's and Emails have also been responded to.

Thanks!!!!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*One more day till the weekend! - We are swamped!!!*

The cold is going around AMI now so we are a bit short staffed, but not to worry all hands are on deck to get your orders out!

Every order that has been placed up until 3:00pm Pacific today is now packed and ready for pickup by FedEx/UPS!

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered!

*Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

[video=dailymotion;x7ovmw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ovmw_bob-doug-12-days-of-christmas-anima_creation#.UNiy9nfIl8E[/video]

*Happy Holidays Everyone from the Staff and Families at AMI :beer:*

Here is a bit of Classic Holiday Canadiana for all of you out there :thumbup:

We will be back to work on the 27th, but if you send us a PM or email we will do our best to reply ASAP.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Holidays to everyone and Boxing Day to our Canadian customers, friends and Family!*

Today I was looking to post up something holiday star wars style, but I saw this on my Facebook Feed from Falken Tire and had to share. Check out their FB page for more cool stuff. (click the image above for the full size version) 

For those of you in the white stuff, I hope you are having as much fun as this guy :thumbup:

Our shipping department will be open tomorrow and Friday getting out all of your orders from the last few days.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Happy Holidays, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Star Wars Ice Cube Trays *

Over the last few weeks I posted some Star Wars goodies that I have been getting a lot of PM's about, so I thought I would make this post 

The Star Wars Ice Tray's of the Death Star, X-wing Fighters, Han Solo in Carbonite and more can be found at ThinkGeek.com in their Kitchen Tech Section - Click here to Check it out!

I currently have the Han Solo and R2D2 Ice trays, and I am just waiting for the Death Star's to come back in stock :beer::beer:

*Now back to business  *

All PM's, emails and orders have been processed and Orders are shipped awaiting pickup by their respective carriers.

UPS and FedEx have informed us that they will NOT be picking up from our warehouse on Monday or Tuesday for the holiday, so any orders placed between now and Tuesday will be shipped out on Wednesday January 2, 2013

Let us know if you have any questions, and have a great weekend!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------

